# Alder Smoked Walleye Fillet



## highwayman (Jun 16, 2013)

Today I smoked a walleye fillet, I brined it, rubbed it down with safflower oil, applied some lemon pepper seasoning and some dill, and smoked it with Alder.

Can't wait to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Alder Smoke Walleye 06162013.jpg



__ highwayman
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## choupic (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow ! That looks great !


----------



## choupic (Jun 16, 2013)

So ? Was it as good as it looks ??? Lol


----------



## highwayman (Jun 17, 2013)

It was very good, thank you! next time I will not brine it as long as it was a bit saltier than I believe it should have been.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 17, 2013)

Highwayman, care to share the brine recipe, cooking temps and weight?

Tom


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks awesome!  Something I would like to try!!


----------



## julliette (Jun 21, 2013)

looks yummie..would you please share brine recipe and temp and time this took

Thanks J.J


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh Yeah!!!

Looks Great !!!

Hard to beat a Walleye fillet !!!

Bear


----------



## highwayman (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to respond! Work has been a bear this week!

I used a simple brine of 1 Gallon water: 1 Cup Kosher Salt, 2 Tablespoons Tony Chachere's, and 2 Tablespoons of Rosemary

I smoked it for 2 hours at 150, and finished it at 225 for about 30 min.

@ Mr T, I never weighed it, since I caught it during a fishing trip


----------

